# Verzeichnisstruktur



## Guest (23. Sep 2006)

hallo zusammen,

bastle gerade ein rechnungsverwaltungstool mit datenbank anwendung. verwende dazu java servlets, da es über ein web interface bedient werden soll.
habe mir jetzt überlegt wie ich die navigation am schönsten gestalten kann.
habe auf dieser seite eine schöne navi leiste gefunden.
http://www.datev.de/portal/ShowPage.do?pid=dpi&nid=11698&zg=n
wollte wissen wie ich mir das am leichtesten nach bauen kann?
oder hat vielleicht noch jemand eine idee wie man das am "schönsten" machen kann?

gruß

mdoemli


----------



## mdoemli (23. Sep 2006)

sorry hab vergessen mich ein zu loggen


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (23. Sep 2006)

Was hat denn das mit XML zu tun?

Ich denke solche Navigationsleisten gibts zu tausenden vorgefertigt in Java Script oder php, einfach mal bei google suchen. Oder willst du die in ein Applet einbauen?


----------



## mdoemli (23. Sep 2006)

hallo LoN_Nemesis,

das ist eine berechtigte frage.  :roll: 
tja, java script hab ich noch nichts gemacht. kann mann das nicht mit xml+xls machen???


----------



## byte (23. Sep 2006)

XML ist eine Datenbeschreibungssprache. Das hat erstmal gar nichts mit Navigationsleisten in HTML-Seiten zu tun. XLS ist doch das MS Excel Dateiformat, auch das hat nichts mit Navigationen zu tun.  Oder meinst Du XSL? Das ist ne Transformationssprache und geht schon eher in die Richtung. Damit kannst Du z.B. XML Dateien in HTML transformieren. Also wenn z.B. deine Anwendung die erforderlichen Daten für die Navigation (also Menüeinträge etc) in einem XML-Format bereitstellt, dann kannst Du diese XML-Daten mit Hilfe von XSLT in HTML transformieren und so auf Deiner Seite darstellen.

Da Du aber recht wenig über Dein Projekt gesagt hast, kann man darüber nur mutmaßen.


----------



## mdoemli (23. Sep 2006)

hi byto,

sorry, klar meinte ich xsl.
mein projekt:
hat folgende funktionen:
hauptpunkte:
kundenverwaltung
artikelverwaltung
rechnungsverwaltung
usw.

unterpunkte:
kundenverwaltung
- anlegen
- löschen
- suchen
artikelverwaltung:
- anlegen
- löschen
- usw.

diese struktur würde ich gerne in einer navileiste darstellen.

sw dafür:
mysql
tomcat
java servlets 
xml
xsl  :wink: 

hoffe das war ausführlicher, wenn nicht gebe gerne noch weitere infos.

gruß

mdoemli


----------

